# 3 week old cockatiel - when to bathe?



## J.Muller

So we finally got our cockatiel used to the spoon. He doesn't like the syringe but loves the spoon. Problem is the spoon feeding is kinda messy. So I was wondering when it would be okay to give him a mist bath, around what age?


----------



## Erinsmom

I wouldn't mist bathe that young you could dangerously drop his temp. I use qtips and warm water myself or dip end of paper towel in warm water and wipe him up that way.


----------



## J.Muller

Erinsmom said:


> I wouldn't mist bathe that young you could dangerously drop his temp. I use qtips and warm water myself or dip end of paper towel in warm water and wipe him up that way.


Thank you Erin. That's what we're doing. The chick is almost fully fledged. What I meant was when can I give him a real mist bath? Since most pet stores sell them as young as 2 months old should I assume 2 months would be a great age for a real mist bath?


----------



## dshiro2012

I would just wipe him off with a damp washcloth right after each feeding. That's what I did until baby and her brothers had their baby feathers coming in and were for the most part covered in some form of feather. I would take them in the shower with me and they would get misted in there, and then I would wrap them softly in towels and put them under a blanket with me, where they could cuddle with me and each other for body heat to keep warm and dry.


----------



## heyholly

I probably wouldn't mist bath until they're fully feathered. I hate how the formula gets stuck to the feathers to but it does moult out eventually.


----------



## roxy culver

Once my babies were fully feathered (around four weeks old) I started taking them in the shower with me for showers. So about that age is when you could start misting. I would start off with a light mist til they figure out what it is.


----------



## IYP

roxy culver said:


> Once my babies were fully feathered (around four weeks old) I started taking them in the shower with me for showers. So about that age is when you could start misting. I would start off with a light mist til they figure out what it is.


dont keep the bird under direct water in the shower. the bird will close its eyes to prevent water from coming in its eyes, and will look upwards grasping for air, water for sure will get in through his/her nose. so keep the bird of to the side or high up in your shower.


----------

